# Bird problems!



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay, i have two cockatiels (male and female), they are not friendly either. so i cannot touch them unless they fly out the cage, and they barely do. i heard of the touch training, i know what to do, but the birds don't even want to touch the tip of the stick, they go to the farthest side of the cage, it aggrevates me.
then a new issue, there beating each other up!!! it is mostly the male picking on the female. i don't know what to do, i don't know if that's why there afraid of me or what. and then when there seperate, they scream like crazy!! they look at me as if am supposed to do something, i don't know what to do!! these birds are cray-cray but am still giving them all the patience and all still, though how hard it is. can you just tell me how to make them stop beating each other up? i know i chose to getting a bird, i wanted a SINGLE bird, my parents gave me two. gaahh!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

where did they get the birds? If from a good breeder they should be there for you if you need guidance. If they were from a big box pet store then I suggest you join a club (4-h?) in your area with people who understand birds and they can help you. Research the internet for local bird help, there must be a bird groomer near you or a vet who specializes in exotics. Call them.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well if they don't want to be separated you shouldn't do that.. I think maybe they are having space issues and might need a bigger cage where they can get privacy from each other when they need to.
Also, it can take up to a year for them to get used to you.. They aren't exactly super loving pets, you have to earn it.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i got them from craiglist, and the seller said she had them for a year, now you know why they hate me. but i still don't understand why there trying to kill each other. and i'll PM you the some other things. and whats a club? if you mean forum, i'll think about it.

and i don't seperate them, the male climbs out the cage to sit on top of it, and they start screaming like crazy, it's driving my family insane (am getting used to it, just gets aggravating in a while)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Says you are from Chicago. A bird club is basically, a club lol, that meets, and is full of people with years of experience that would be more than willing to help you out. Here's one in Chicago: http://www.gccbc.org/


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i don't want to pay membership, i'll ask copper


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> i got them from craiglist, and the seller said she had them for a year
> 
> and i don't seperate them, the male climbs out the cage to sit on top of it, and they start screaming like crazy, it's driving my family insane (am getting used to it, just gets aggravating in a while)


Now you know why the craiglist person wanted to get rid of them.

Birds are noisy and dirty. Most exotic birds do not stay in the same home forever, they get passed from owner to owner to owner. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## meve (Feb 4, 2012)

I have 6 parrots for 5 years now and I had many behaviors issues with them. First, birds are really intelligent and they have the behavior of a pray wich is totally different from a cat or a dog. They love company and they NEED it. If they scream, there is a reason and you have to observe them to understand why. I have a cockatiel second hand just like yours and he screams, but in specific moments. They are like kids, they need a routine, at least 12 hours a sleep and toys. 

_i have two cockatiels (male and female), they are not friendly either._
Cockatiels are from the same family as cockatoo. Theyre know to beat the female to death. Separate them! I had a couple of green cheeks conures. They were friends, but not a couple. The male was mad about it and used to chase the female from the food dishes and plucked her head. I let them played out of the cage when I was able to supervise them or be together in the same cage for few hours. THey had 2 separate cages for the night which where side by side.

_but the birds don't even want to touch the tip of the stick, they go to the farthest side of the cage, it aggrevates me._..._i don't know if that's why there afraid of me _

This technique is used to train the bird, but they need a motivation! FOOD! Usually we do that to have fun with your pet bird, to learn tricks. PLus, NEVER EVER go get a bird in his cage. THis is HIS territory, his SECURITY. LEt him decided when he wants to get out and they reward him with a treat like millet spray. Talk to him gently, dont move fast forward him, just sit there and let him get use to you. It coult take a year or more to tae a bird who had bad experience with a human... It took me 3 years with my African Grey. WIth some birds, you'll never be able to pet him or hold him. You have to respect that. There are many ways to interact with your birds beside touching. Talking to them, dancing, singing, mimicing moves and noises are some of them.

_then when there seperate, they scream like crazy!!_
When you separate them, you take out their security. They feel safe together but CANT live in the same cage. HOw big is their cage? Like I said before, 2cages side by side and play time out of the cage probably will fix it. Plus, for the screaming, one side of their cage should have a wall or something behind it to make a closed space. If all the 4 sides are wide open, its really scary for them. Look where is their cage. Is too busy their? Not much privacy? Windows with scary wild birds? A dog or a cat? To dey have a routine regarding of the wake up and bed time? Do you feed them enough? How is their water? Bird love to play and put stuffs in their water dishes.

_and i don't seperate them, the male climbs out the cage to sit on top of it, and they start screaming like crazy,_
THe male is telling you to let her out!

_i don't want to pay membership_
What esle you dont want to pay for?? Birds cares are EXPENSIVE if you want to do it RIGHT. Did you buy any toys? Are your birds on pellet or seeds? DO you have a cage big enough for that type of bird?
At least, go on BIRDCHANNEL and read articles there...you can also subscribe to BIRD TALK magazine which is cheap for US member.

good luck! You can ask me more question if you want, i will do my best to help you, but especially your birds...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay here some answers:
i could talk to my mom about cages, find a cheap one. i don't know exactly how big it is, going to find a measuring tape. and i don't put my hands in the cage, when they sit on the edge of the cage door thing, then they run in. and yes i don't seperate them, they seperate them selves, and the door is always open when am in the room, the female doesn't like coming out, she stays in the cage, she starts screaming too.
they came with toys, i bought them a cuttle bones (there's 2 of them in there), i added wood, i clean the cage daily. there on seeds. i was thinking of just joining a "forum". i only had them for like 3 weeks now, all i wanted answer was how to make them stop fighting, and i found the answer already, so thanks.
also the seller got rid of them because she was busy, her boyfriend and her where thinking about getting married and all, stuff like that. she said they where nice, i guess there just afraid and not used to me yet. and yeah i have a cat but she sits there and hopes for one to fly out (never actually happens though), i kick her out though, my dog ignores the birds, and loves when my window is open only.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> i was thinking of just joining a "forum".


Don't get upset if the forum experts seem to be yelling at you. That's how it is in forums these days. This fish forum is pretty good about it, but sometimes the words on the screen seem harsher than they really are.

Just keep asking questions and ignore the harsh sounding comments and take the advice as it comes. They all love birds and want the best for them even if they can't express themselves in the kindest way. ;-)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Look for a few bird forums, read some posts by new members and see how people react to questions. Some forums are filled with jerks. Find one that seems to be filled with friendlier people.. 
Birds are very expensive.. I don't think I'll have one for a long time, but I do want to specialize in birds for my vet training.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

k thanks


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I have some Bird Talk magazines I could send to you. Ask your mom if you can send me your address so I can mail them to you.. 

Bird Clubs usually don't have a fee to pay. It is just people who have birds who get together... I know a couple in Chicago... let me think about it when I remember the names I'll let you know. I went to a couple meetings before. 

I haven't been on a bird forum on the internet for years, but I'm sure there are some good ones like this one except for birds. 

Just a couple ideas... Also, like the one person said it may take months or a year for them to get friendly. It takes patience. I have a Grey that came from another home.. it took him a year for him to get comfortable..

How big is your cage? I might have a cage you could have that would be good for two birds. 

Talk to your mom about it. I will be in Chicago on the 28th for actually a bird show in St. Charles..... maybe you could go to the bird show with your mom.. I could meet you and give you the cage and some magazines... just a thought..... This bird show sells toys, cages, books,,,, ect..... It is at the County Fairgrounds there. ... They have raffles and birds and all kinds of stuff and you might find some help there.... Birds really are cool pets, don't get too frustrated just yet...


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Look for a few bird forums, read some posts by new members and see how people react to questions. Some forums are filled with jerks. Find one that seems to be filled with friendlier people..
> Birds are very expensive.. I don't think I'll have one for a long time, but I do want to specialize in birds for my vet training.


YEAH!!!! A future Bird Vet......!!! There are definitely NOT enough!! Are you in vet training now? Which one?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

LuckyBlue said:


> YEAH!!!! A future Bird Vet......!!! There are definitely NOT enough!! Are you in vet training now? Which one?


No, sadly I still have a full year of highschool, 3 years of undergrad, and 4 years of basic vet training. ;-; Life is so hard. I'm planning on taking the vet course in Guelph, Ontario.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree bird shows are fun LuckyBlue! When I was in elementary school I had begged my mom to take me to one with her friends. All bred birds, even me as a kid lol. What I remember most clearly is a few trade show vendors looking at me dumbfounded as I was asking detailed questions about products they had on demo on their tables. One guy looked from me, to my mom, back to me and stared at me a min. before answering my question LOL!!! Good Times! I wish the internet existed when I was younger. If it did I probably would have been an even geekier child LOL. Haven't thought of that in years!! 

Aside from that... I hope your cockatiels are doing better Betta Lover  Have you made any progress building trust with them?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't give up! I told you when you were first thinking of getting them that they may take 3-6 months just to not be freaked out and another 6 months to get used to you. Unless you get a cockatiel when their a hatching they can be a bear. When you do separate them keep the cages side by side. May I suggest a blanket draped over the sides for comfort (instead of a wall). Keep me posted!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I housed a male and female cockatiel together and they never fought. However, they lived in a larger size aviary with room to fly around a bit and space to get away from each other. In a smaller cage and what sounds to be a rather stressful environment, this may not be the case. 

You really have to be patient with birds. I would personally just leave the cage door open, don't touch the birds, don't approach the birds and just let them decide the limits of their comfort zone. Animals are naturally curious, and I've found if you ignore them for long enough they will want to know what you are doing. You need to get _them_ to be comfortable enough to approach _you_. You can't force anything with animals. 

My female was never tame. When we got her she hissed at you, bit you and used to huddle at the back of her cage shaking. While she never became fully tame (she lived outside) she would eventually take food from my hand and come groom my hair. 

You really need to use positive enforcement. Our cockatiels loved grass seeds and millet seed so I'd hold out that and they be so busy eating they wouldn't realise I was slowly moving it closer and closer towards me. Gradually our female realised I was only meant good things so she became less stressed in my presence. I used to put my finger next to the perch and just leave it there while she was eating, and from time to time she'd hop onto it. 

I don't profess to be a bird expert or anything at all, but this is just some of my experiences. I really recommend either finding a *good* breeder, or joining a reputable forum or club (yes gasp you may actually have to expend some money in the process) and just taking whatever information you are provided and adding it to your tool box. 

Birds are as much a commitment as a dog or cat, and you really want to nip any behavioral problems in the bud as it will make your and their lives hell.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree with LBF. Working with any prey animals is a delicate process compared to predators. Unless hand raised very well, even if they were, they always have that "something's going to eat me" ticking in their minds. You have to prove that you aren't going to do something bad to them. Birds are also individuals. If they weren't hand raised it's possible that they will never fully trust you, and you have to be willing to accept it, not get in their space, and admire them from afar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

